# Longest ears competition



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Can you beat these?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunning photo! Now I am kicking myself for trimming Rufus' ears short so he'll look like a puppy.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Still a bit blurred tho. I think the auto focus isn't up to it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha brill!! Will have to give this a go. We have long ears here!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH OH MAN! awesome picture!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just noticed how similar the photo is to Neil's profile pic when she was 18 weeks, a lot of growth in them there ears


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's what I thought too Marion!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - fab pic, I love it - she looks like a bunnypoo!! - she's a winner
Do you stretch them, like those weird old men stretch their wotsists in far away places!!?? 
Due to lack of ear fur I will be exempt from this competition with my two for at least 6 months!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bunny ears and Blur sort of go together....

In the hope that Tracey's comment about stretched whatsits  doesn't kill this thread  Dot would like to enter her Dumbo Flappers... (with blur). Pictures from the archives...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Can you beat these?


I can't beat that. This is what we got.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Those Willow pictures are adorable!! She's such a gorgeous girl


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics Marzi and Donna!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha - fab pic, I love it - she looks like a bunnypoo!! - she's a winner
> Do you stretch them, like those weird old men stretch their wotsists in far away places!!??
> Due to lack of ear fur I will be exempt from this competition with my two for at least 6 months!! X


Yes we stretch them, y'know like some children have their ears pinned back? She sleeps like a bat, upside down suspended from her lug oils 



Marzi said:


> Bunny ears and Blur sort of go together....
> 
> In the hope that Tracey's comment about stretched whatsits  doesn't kill this thread  Dot would like to enter her Dumbo Flappers... (with blur). Pictures from the archives...


Very good! I'm trying to investigate if they just flap up and down when running or do they have a pivotal motion? I need one of those special slo-mo cameras from Springwatch.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I can't beat that. This is what we got. QUOTE]
> 
> Tremendous! I forgot about that lovely running picture of your trio, look at Willow laughing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> dmgalley said:
> 
> 
> > I can't beat that. This is what we got. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The comparison of the two photos made me laugh out loud!!! I LOVE long ears!! Carley's are very nice, Sami's are scragly!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab pictures 

Molly says can she enter?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! A great pair of flappers Molly  we'll have to call in the judges with an ear ruler


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Molly's flying ears


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant pics of ears in full flow..... Difficult to judge
Equal placement to all who entered.
They all made me laugh x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the common denominator is how happy all the dogs look in the all the pictures.


----------

